# I just "heard" this Haydn Quartet, op 76 no. 1



## clavichorder

I love Haydn and his whole output, but he is not often perfect in my opinion, and sometimes well made but uninspired. This piece makes a strong case for how he REALLY had it in him though!






I think so...

I have long known op 76 only by C major, B flat major, and D major. This one is possibly the best.


----------



## KenOC

clavichorder said:


> This one is possibly the best.


 In the Op. 76, each quartet is superior to the others.


----------



## Ramako

As a Haydn fan I think I may have to whisper this

I'm not a fan of the op. 76

Well, that's an exaggeration; there are many good things about them, it's just that I find the earlier ones more compelling. These ones really look forward past Beethoven op. 18 to his later quartets IMO. As much as I like Beethoven's late quartets, though, I don't find looking into the future all that compelling an element in music I would rather be enjoying for its own sake.

But I love the op. 76 - I take it back! The D minor is immensely famous, and I quite like the E flat one too... Oh look we've mentioned them all now! They are all excellent works, and if I'm not a fan of the op. 76, it is only in comparison with the op. 33. These quartets all have depth and a certain seriousness about them, and some really glorious moments as well. I should listen to them again. Always good to have Haydn around!


----------



## clavichorder

What I hear in op 76 no. 1 is very sophisticated. To me, it has that "searching intelligence" that people remark upon in Beethoven, Mozart or Bach. I feel that strongly for op 76 no. 5 too, though it has a more laid back and less lively way about it: 



 Emperor and Sunrise are best known, and they are great, but I think these two nameless ones are better.

Your opinion is interesting though. These quartets are certainly less models of archetypal Haydn than usual. But they don't seem to be seeking to make progress in music to my ears either, for any sake other than a maturation of Haydn's personal abilities.

I am going to have to re listen to op 33. Which is your favorite? I admit I don't have a CD of them, only having youtube, which is a drag.


----------



## Ramako

clavichorder said:


> What I hear in op 76 no. 1 is very sophisticated. To me, it has that "searching intelligence" that people remark upon in Beethoven, Mozart or Bach.
> 
> Your opinion is interesting though. These quartets are certainly less models of archetypal Haydn than usual. But they don't seem to be seeking to make progress in music to my ears either, for any sake other than a maturation of Haydn's personal abilities.
> 
> I am going to have to re listen to op 33. Which is your favorite? I admit I don't have a CD of them, only having youtube, which is a drag.


Indeed, I think they are an excellent example of Haydn doing what Beethoven etc. did, which often can make him more accessible. Just reading myself there, lol. Anyway, yes there is an intelligence, a real depth and meaning to the op. 76 that I rarely look for outside Beethoven's late quartets.

Well my favourite quartet of all is the op. 33 b minor quartet, but the E flat (the joke) is also good. It is a shame you don't have them on cd as IMO by far the best recording of the set is one by the Casals quartet, but they only have the Joke on Youtube






Here is the b minor: this is a good Youtube recording of the b minor; a decent second to the Casals IMO.






A good last movement as well


----------



## ProudSquire

Haydn's Op. 76 is an excellent set. I'm particularly fond of No. 6 in E flat major, and it happens to be one of my all time favorites. I'm especially drawn in by the first movement, which Haydn cast in a theme and variation form. I think this movement shows Haydn at his finest and demonstrates his complete mastery of the theme and variation form.

*Edit:*

My favorite recording of No. 6 in E flat major happens to be by the quatuor mosaiques group.


----------



## Quartetfore

Through the years I have been able to put together a complete set of all the quartets. While I don`t listen to the much any more, my taste has changed I would call attention to the op76 #5. While sort of over looked, I think that the slow movement of this work is as beautiful as any of the slow movements he composed.


----------



## jurianbai

Sunrise Op.76-4 is one of my earliest string quartet I listened, so remain nostalgic and favorite. The Op.76 is melodious and easy listening. In order I think I like Op.76 no.4 , then no.5 'Largo' then no.6, no.2,no.3 and the first one.

Haydn's other works that recommended is the op.74 set 'Apponyi". How about the 'Rider' op.74 no.3 in G minor.






and I also watched the Cassal's performance for Haydn, and the Joke. Very nice.


----------



## clavichorder

This one has a little CPE Bach in it, op 20 no. 4:





Actually, that middle movement is stunning! Very very good piece, and relative early it seems.


----------

